# OPC Server einrichten



## captainchaos666 (19 März 2008)

Hallo an Alle,
ich möchte mich in die Thematik OPC einarbeiten. Speziell für die Simatic S7 Steuerungen. Da ich mit OPC noch nie was zu tun hatte interessieren mich folgende Punkte bezüglich OPC

·         Gibt es einen Kostenlosen OPC- Server
·         Gibt es eine Dokumentation in der Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird wie ein Siemens OPC- Server eingerichtet wird
·         Gibt es eine Dokumentation in der erklärt wird wich ich über VB Daten aus dem OPC Server lesen kann

 Gruß Alex


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 März 2008)

Hallo,

also, einen kostenloser OPC-Server ist mir noch nicht untergekommen, allerdings gibt es ein www.vipa.de einen OPC Server, der einfach zu konfigurieren ist und als Demo 24h läuft.


----------



## Fritze (19 März 2008)

Hallo.
Ich kann dir INAT empfehlen. 72h Demomodus, Software, Handbuch und Beispiele sind herrunterladbar und bei Aplikationen wird freundlich und kompetent geholfen.
MfG Fritze


----------



## captainchaos666 (19 März 2008)

Danke mal soweit
wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist, kann ich nach einen Neustart des PC`s wieder was testen oder geht nichts mehr. Ich denke 24h oder 72h sind schnell vorbei wenn man keine ahnung hat.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 März 2008)

Kannst immer wieder neu starten


----------



## doublecee (21 März 2008)

von advosol gibts vb.net source codes für clients und andere spielereien. brauchste allerdings die core files von der opc foundation aber die sind ja auch frei verfügbar


greetz und frohe ostern


----------



## thomass5 (22 März 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann auch Inat empfehlen. Und wer arbeitet sich denn schon 72h am Stück ein.
Thomas


----------



## captainchaos666 (22 März 2008)

Hallo,
dank Euch für eure Hilfe. Werd ich jetzt mal testen.

@doublecee


> brauchste allerdings die core files


für was brauche ich die Files und was steht in den Files

Danke

Gruß Alex


----------

